# Dish downloads another ad to my 501



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh joy of joy, little Dish elves were downloading another one of their ads to my box during the night. It makes me feel violated.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Then delete it, rather than complain about it...


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

Be happy- D* folks put up with this all the time- we very rarely get any such thing.


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

That’s plus one for cable. Yes, I am keeping score.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

the_bear said:


> That's plus one for cable. Yes, I am keeping score.


Plus one for cable? Every time I pulled up the channel guide on Comcast, half my screen was taken up by Ads. Oh, and there was that annoying "Message Waiting" light on the box that always alerted me to some PPV Boxing event I couldn't care less about.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

I would care a lot less about the forced advert recording if it weren't also _protected_.


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

My 625 recorded an ad also... so? Big deal. I have a feature on my 625 called "delete".


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

the_bear said:


> That's plus one for cable. Yes, I am keeping score.


Maybe for your cable service but not for the cable system here. My neighbors constantly complain about the ads on their DVRs. They tell me that they are mostly for area car dealers. They also said that one church has had several DVR ads in the past year (I think that is a new low).


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

jessshaun said:


> My 625 recorded an ad also... so? Big deal. I have a feature on my 625 called "delete".


Interesting. And does there also exist a feature on the 625 which will prevent a DVR event you actually care about being supplanted by a protected event of unknown precedence if there is insufficient space to store the ad? That seems to be missing from my 942's menus.

If E* were more forthcoming about the specifics of ad recording, I wouldn't complain as much about it. As it stands, I'll try to think of this as a more annoying manifestation of the 942 bug in which random events are recorded.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Moridin said:


> Interesting. And does there also exist a feature on the 625 which will prevent a DVR event you actually care about being supplanted by a protected event of unknown precedence if there is insufficient space to store the ad? That seems to be missing from my 942's menus.
> 
> If E* were more forthcoming about the specifics of ad recording, I wouldn't complain as much about it. As it stands, I'll try to think of this as a more annoying manifestation of the 942 bug in which random events are recorded.


Supposedly these boxes all came with some pre-reserved storage space that you or I can't use for recording shows anyway... could it be this space that the protected ad is using? If so, then it isn't harming your recording ability one way or the other.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Moridin said:


> And does there also exist a feature on the 625 which will prevent a DVR event you actually care about being supplanted by a protected event of unknown precedence if there is insufficient space to store the ad?


Such feature doth exist, and nay tis not a menu option but another choice that E* makes for you ... if you've got no room they won't delete protected programing nor will they cause a conflict with a recording you have scheduled.

JL


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

James Long said:


> Such feature doth exist, and nay tis not a menu option but another choice that E* makes for you ... if you've got no room they won't delete protected programing nor will they cause a conflict with a recording you have scheduled.
> 
> JL


'Tis good to know, fair sir; my concern hath been mollified, and my complaining about ads shall cease forthwith.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

My 522 downloaded How to save money on your bill. It protected it and it certainly appeared to use the 6 minutes of time listed in the My Recordings list.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep I got this one too on my 522. More or less just looked like the kind of thing you see if you tune into channel 101. I'm disappointed, some people actually got a preview of new fall shows this past summer and all I get is a 6 minute blurb on Club Dish! Oh well.


----------

